
GitHub.com is officially banned in Russia by the Government - fern4lvarez
https://twitter.com/orangy/status/517714936974561280
======
dang
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=8401968](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=8401968)

------
zawaideh
Is it an automated action, or deliberate? My hunch is it got caught in some
algorithm. Similarly, we've had reports from customers in China that Sandglaz
is blocked by the Great Firewall of China, and there was no reason for it
really.

------
jakozaur
Most of tech advancedppl will get around it using some sort of VPN/proxy.
However, it's going to hurt the newcomers in tech.

By the way, does anybody know why they do that?

------
reflexer
Seemingly some providers banned the whole domain because a suicide themed page
was uploaded there. I can access github.com freely at Moscow though atm.

